
Show HN: Kitemaker – A fast and delightful alternative to Jira/Trello - kevsim
https://kitemaker.co
======
kevsim
Hi HN!

I'm one of the founders of Kitemaker. My co-founders and I have been leading
and working in software development teams together for many years. While the
teams have changed over the years, a few things have remained constant:

\- We've always been able to get the most out of a team when the members of
the team collaborated closely across engineering, design, product, analysts,
etc.

\- We've always found that tools like Jira felt like they were built more for
the managers on the team rather than the team itself. Things like updating
issues only when harassed by a manager or during a planning meeting were not
uncommon occurrences.

\- The tools we used were usually either clunky and slow, or overly simplified
and not particularly suited to software product development

So we decided to make Kitemaker - a tool that's focused on a) helping the team
collaborate better rather than helping managers manage the team and b) being
delightful and snappy to use.

We have a number of early adopters switching to Kitemaker from Trello, Jira
and GitHub issues and the feedback has been overwhelmingly positive. People
love the efficiency of having tons of hotkeys and keyboard navigation (we took
a lot of inspiration from Superhuman), as well as our rich issue screen and
integrations.

We'd love for you to try it out and let us know what you think. We're
available here to answer any questions you might have and also have a Slack
community linked from our landing page.

------
roschern
Looks really promising! Looking forward to seeing your progress!

------
phemartin
Id like to learn more about the issue screen but no further information on the
landing page. Look interesting

~~~
SigKill9
Hi! Thanks for your comment!

Happy to answer questions about the issue screen! :)

To foster collaboration, we made the description huge (you can write anything
from a line to 1 pager, to X pagers there). We also believe that communication
contains persistent information and non-persistent information, so we have on
the same screen an activity feed with comments (for non-persistent
information), next to the description (for jotting down persistent
information).

We also have a principle of hiding complexity, so there are not 15 fields to
fill in for each issue, a title is enough.

You can also try Kitemaker yourself for free by signing up at www.kitemaker.co

------
jnathsf
Looks interesting. What’s your pricing model?

~~~
kevsim
Thanks!

We're currently free. We'll roll out or pricing soon but it will be something
like:

\- Free for teams under 6 users

\- $10-12/month for teams up to 25 users

\- Some sort of higher enterprise pricing above that

